# Prayers needed for Lynda's Chachi



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynda Capalbo just called me in tears and asked me to post to SM. Chachi had a seizure at 3:00 am this morning. He sleeps on Lynda's chest so thankfully he woke her up. She called the vet, and they said she could monitor him or come on in. Since she wasn't sure it was a seizure, she decided to monitor him. At 5:00 am he had another one, so she and John rushed to the emergency clinic. They evaluated Chachi and came out and told Lynda and John that he had just had another seizure while they were examining him. They told them to take him to Tufts University. Lynda and her daughter are there now awaiting an MRI and possible spinal fluid tap. Lynda, of course, is devastated and asked that we all send prayers and good thoughts for Chachi. Hopefully it is something that can be successfully treated. rayer:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good thoughts and prayers on the way! Bless her heart!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, not "my" Chachi. :smcry: I've loved that boy since I met him at Nationals 4 years ago. I kept saying I was going to put him in my pocket and take him home with me. Am praying that he'll be okay and that they can get the seizures under control. Poor Lynda must be in shock. I'm trying to remember how old Chachi is. Thanks for letting us know, Deb and tell Lynda we're all praying for them. I just can't stand the thought of this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. I'll sure be praying for Chachi and Lynda.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Sending prayers his way. Please keep us updated


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no. Please tell Lynda that my thoughts and prayers are with her and precious Chachi. 

Deb, thank you for letting us know.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He really is a special little guy! Please know that I will hold him and all of Chachi's family close in my heart & prayers today! This must be awful for Lynda & John. Oh my! We await news!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no! Sending good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

So sorry for this. Sending positive thoughts!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is terrible news and so frightening. I hope it is something the vets can cure. We are sending our love and hope to Chachi and Lynda. Thanks for letting us know, Deb.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I've met little Chachi at Pat's puppy parties. He's a sweetie. Sending thoughts and prayers that they get to the bottem of this and: Chachi recovers quickly.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh no!!! My thoughts and prayers are with Lynda and Chachi.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

any updates on Chachi... Prayers sweet baby..


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending Lynda positive thoughts for Chachi. Seizures are so scary, but usually very controllable. Hoping for the best.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers for Chachi and positive thoughts to Lynda. So scary.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor sweet baby . Please let them know we are keeping them in prayers. Big healing hugs.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

No updates yet. Lynda said it would probably be late afternoon or early evening before they would know anything.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

educ8m said:


> No updates yet. Lynda said it would probably be late afternoon or early evening before they would know anything.


Thank you, Deb. I"ll check in again later. Many prayers in the meantime ...


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Prayers and more prayers. I'm so sad to read this.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no, it must be so scary. I hope the vet can figure it out. I know that poor Lynda and the family must be beside themselves.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no, how scary!!!! Sending prayers and good thoughts for Chachi.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending my thoughts and Prayers that Chachi will be ok and that the Vet has been able to find out what is wrong and help him recover quickly.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been away all day and just saw this. OMG, I just love little Chachi. I now need to read the whole thread to see if they found out what was wrong. I so hope the little guy is okay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No word yet. Can't get little Chachi off my mind. rayer:rayer:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh no! Thinking of Lynda, Jim and Chachi and saying prayers. rayer:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just talked to Lynda. There is no tumor! Thank heaven!! The doctors still don't know what is causing the seizures, but will get test results from the spinal fluid back tomorrow. Lynda's head is spinning and she's trying to process the choices of medication. If there is a positive result for meningitis or encephalitis they will have to regroup. Chachi is still at Tufts and Lynda is on her way home. Most of us know how hard it is to leave a sick fur baby at the vet. 

Lynda wants to thank everyone for your prayers today. She said she never realized how comforting it is to know so many people care and are praying.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tufts has really good radiologists, internists, and neurologists. Glad she went somewhere where there a lot of specialists and a team approach. Still thinking about little Chachi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the up-date Deb! I feel so deeply for Lynda having to leave one of her babies there overnight but agree w/Walter that he is in a good place. I just see the 4 of them sitting on the stair steps together all the time in my mind. 
Please know that Chachi & his family remain strong in our hearts & prayers!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So glad she got a little bit of good news. Hoping they figure it out. Hugs from Florida!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no!! Not little tiny Chachi!! I pray it's nothing too serious!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not my Chachi!!! I love that boy! Sending good thoughts.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I read this earlier but had to take Matilda in to be groomed, I have been praying all day for Chachi, Lynda must be devastated and oh so tired.


Heavenly Father I'm so grateful you are always right beside each of us, Lord give Lynda traveling mercies on her way home, you know how exhausted she is mentally and physically, thank you Lord for giving Lynda and her husband this precious little guy Chachi , he's such a special gift from God, Lord thank you for going before Lynda opening the way to Tufts, giving her just the perfect medical team that are caring for Chachi, Lord give these doctors your insight, may they find what is causing these seizures. I ask Lord your healing touch over Chachi, give Lynda and her husband your peace that passes all understanding, may they find sweet rest tonight. Lord wrap your arms around little Chachi, may he relax and find sweet rest tonight. I thank you for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Really hope it's something very easily treated. Thinking of Chachi and Lynda


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

BUT....if (and that is a big IF) it is encephalitis, Lynda should try to see Alan Sisson at Angell in Boston. But hoping that won't be necessary at all!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, you know that I am very intuitive. I am telling you that Chachi will be okay. This is something that can be cured with anitbiotics. I hope and pray that my feelings are correct here. I hope that Chachi, will recover with no side effects. I am sending all the love and hope I have that our beloved little boy will get up, shake, and come back to his self...tonight.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Prayers for Chachi and Lynda. Big Hugs!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Okay, you know that I am very intuitive. I am telling you that Chachi will be okay. This is something that can be cured with anitbiotics. I hope and pray that my feelings are correct here. I hope that Chachi, will recover with no side effects. I am sending all the love and hope I have that our beloved little boy will get up, shake, and come back to his self...tonight.


ditto. I know what Lynda is going through. Chachi is where he needs to be right now to be evaluated. It is so very hard to be separated from Chachi but it is best for now. Feel better little guy. I really hope this easily cured or managed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Okay, you know that I am very intuitive. I am telling you that Chachi will be okay. This is something that can be cured with anitbiotics. I hope and pray that my feelings are correct here. I hope that Chachi, will recover with no side effects. I am sending all the love and hope I have that our beloved little boy will get up, shake, and come back to his self...tonight.


Oh, Sylvia ... I hope you are right. I am praying Chachi will be home and back to normal this weekend.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Sending all the good thoughts to Chachi and Lynda.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Relieved it's not a tumor and hoping there's some more good news tomorrow and that there's a fixable diagnosis. Sending love and prayers to you, Chachi and John, Lynda. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers are with you and your baby boy, Lynda. I'll light candles later today. We're all here for you. 
Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynda posted in October (less than two months ago) that Chachi was suddenly marking a lot in the house. Maybe this is related to what has been happening now? 

I hope and pray we hear some good news today.

Continuing to pray for Chachi, Lynda and John.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Prayers for little Chachi.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in on the little man. Hoping for good news today.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in, hoping the seizures have stopped.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm just reading this and saying prayers for little little Chachi.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Checking in...I hope Chachi is doing better this morning.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Checking in, hope Lynda, her husband and daughter and little Chachi had restful nights. Still hoping it is just a chemical imbalance that can be corrected easily.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in and hoping for good news.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Prayers for the sweet little guy, I hope he is improving and they can find what's wrong.


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I had a dog that I was told was having seizures and 4 years later was told no not seizures it was a heart problem. She would faint when resting or when getting excited. She would fall over make a loud scream and pee herself and get right back up and be fine. With Seizures they are usually disoriented after. Thats how I figured out mine was not having seizures.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Dear SM family. I am so overwhelmed and touched by everyones concern and prayers but not at all surprised. I was too tired when I got home last night to even look at the computer so I am just now reading everyones well wishes and prayerful messages. Chachi is still at Tufts. I spoke to the DR. this morning and they have not gotten back the results of the spinal tap yet but he did have a good night. My daughter and son in law will be picking me up soon to bring me back to Tufts. It is about a two hour drive. I am hoping by the time we get there they will have the results, at least the preliminary results, and let us take him home. He had a total of 4 seizures yesterday, 2 at home 1 at Ocean State Veterinary hospital and 1 at Tufts hospital. The Dr.'s have seen the episodes and all agree that they are seizures, plus, I was able to get a video of him while he was having one at home. I am so thankful I had my camera ready just in case, though I did not believe I would need it.

I want to thank each and every one of you for your prayers and ask that you continue to pray for my very special little guy. 

I will keep you posted through either my self or my Guardian Angel, Deb.

Thank you and Bless you all for caring.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry that Chachi is going through this, and I can imagine the worry that you're feeling. He was in my prayers first thing this morning. Hoping that you'll know something today. Get well soon little guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - thanks so much for updating us. I don't think an hour goes by that we all don't think of and pray for Chachi. Am hoping that this can be controlled with meds and I know you'll all feel better when he's back home. Glad you went to Tufts -- good call to go to Tufts, one of the top veterinary schools in the nation. We're all here for you. If you need anything, let us know. :heart::heart: Give Chachi a gentle kiss from his Auntie Sue. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> This is terrible news and so frightening. I hope it is something the vets can cure. We are sending our love and hope to Chachi and Lynda. Thanks for letting us know, Deb.





lynda said:


> Dear SM family. I am so overwhelmed and touched by everyones concern and prayers but not at all surprised. I was too tired when I got home last night to even look at the computer so I am just now reading everyones well wishes and prayerful messages. Chachi is still at Tufts. I spoke to the DR. this morning and they have not gotten back the results of the spinal tap yet but he did have a good night. My daughter and son in law will be picking me up soon to bring me back to Tufts. It is about a two hour drive. I am hoping by the time we get there they will have the results, at least the preliminary results, and let us take him home. He had a total of 4 seizures yesterday, 2 at home 1 at Ocean State Veterinary hospital and 1 at Tufts hospital. The Dr.'s have seen the episodes and all agree that they are seizures, plus, I was able to get a video of him while he was having one at home. I am so thankful I had my camera ready just in case, though I did not believe I would need it.
> 
> I want to thank each and every one of you for your prayers and ask that you continue to pray for my very special little guy.
> 
> ...


Lynda, thank you so much for the update. (and, thank you again, to Deb, too)

I have been checking in around the clock for updates on precious Chachi. I am so sorry you, John, and Chachi have to go through this. However, he is in the best of care at Tuft's. I do hope he can come back home with you today.

My prayers continue.

Please give Chachi gentle hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. And, hugs and love to you, Lynda.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Dearest Lynda, you and your family were the last thing on my mind as I fell asleep last night and the first thing I thought of as I woke up this morning. Praying that you have a safe trip to Tufts today and that you get some much needed good news. Hugs to you.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynda, can appreciate the anxiety you are going thru over your Chachi's problem. My precious Mimi had seizures, it was terrible.

I'm praying, along with others here, for Chachi and a medical help to end this problem. Fortunately, you have access to a great school for help.

Hugs,


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry Lynda. Sending rayer:rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynda,I'm just now seeing this. I will continue to keep Chachi in my prayers and hope the vets can get to the bottom of why Chachi is having these seizures. Please give Chachi a gentle kiss and give yourself a big hug from me.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Keeping Chachi in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope you get answers today and that Chachi continues to recover!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I haven't been on for a bit, and just saw this. I'm saying a prayer for little Chachi that all will be well with him.*


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just talked to Lynda. She is on her way home with Chachi. :aktion033: The preliminary report from the spinal tap is good news. No evidence of anything wrong there. They will get the full report later. The diagnosis as of now is seizures with no known cause, so he will be on medication for the rest of his life. Everyone is relieved that it is now something more serious. Many dogs have lived long and healthy lives on seizure medication. 

Lynda is so thankful for everyone's prayers and support. Mary H drove to the vet hospital to be with Lynda. It's was wonderful for her to have someone so knowledgeable about health issues be there to hear what the doctor was saying. 

Lynda said she will try to post to SM in the next day or two. Again, thank you to everyone for your love and support.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this! I'll be keeping Lynda and Chachi in my thoughts and praying for some good news.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Just talked to Lynda. She is on her way home with Chachi. :aktion033: The preliminary report from the spinal tap is good news. No evidence of anything wrong there. They will get the full report later. The diagnosis as of now is seizures with no known cause, so he will be on medication for the rest of his life. Everyone is relieved that it is now something more serious. Many dogs have lived long and healthy lives on seizure medication.
> 
> Lynda is so thankful for everyone's prayers and support. Mary H drove to the vet hospital to be with Lynda. It's was wonderful for her to have someone so knowledgeable about health issues be there to hear what the doctor was saying.
> 
> Lynda said she will try to post to SM in the next day or two. Again, thank you to everyone for your love and support.


Oh phew, so relieved to hear this. The seizures are concerning but yes, so thankful they didn't find something more serious. How wonderful that Mary H was with Lynda through this!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news. I had two dogs that had epilepsy - both had ocassional seizures. Both were medium size dogs, one lived until 18, the other until 16. Hope Lynda was able to get in touch with Lady's mom.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Gave me goosebumps! Such good news! As my Dad always said, things could be a whole lot worse!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Great to hear this news Lynda. :innocent: little fella must been scared too. So glad you had someone from SM with you and your close to Tufts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynda, I am so happy for you and of course little Chachi, give your little man loves from me

Thank you Lord for being with Chachi


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have been so remiss in checking in with my SM family. Lynda, you know how much I love little Chachi. I was so fortunate to spend a few days with the little dude when he was just a baby. He was so good at Nationals falling asleep on my shoulder. I'm praying for the very best news possible, and for our little guy to be well real soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful news that little Chachi is on his way home (or home already) and hope that everyone has a very restful night.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope that they get to the bottom of it. Sometimes, seizures can come for a cause that is temporary. My son had a seizure when he was six...it was the most frightening time in my life. I believe it was caused by a combination of an ear infection, stress, and a drop in blood sugar. The doctors would have kept him on meds forever, but the side effects were bad, and I followed my instinct and stopped. He never had another seizure. I hope Chachi will recover too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm so happy to read that Chachi will be back home tonight. 

Thank goodness that the MRI and spinal tap came back okay, too. 

Having had spinal taps ... I cannot even begin to imagine how spinal taps are done on pups. I'm thinking more after the spinal tap itself ... that I couldn't sit up for hours until the fluid was replaced in my spine. 

Lynda, when you feel up to it, please let us know how Chachi is doing with the medications. I hope all of you enjoy restful sleep tonight.

Hugs to you and Chachi. And, pleasant dreams.:tender:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news - hope he continues to do better!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad to hear that Chachi was able to go home!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm very sad and sorry to hear this. Sending prayers and hugs for Lynda and Chachi to make it through this! Chachi you have to fight strong and hard to beat this as your Mommy and all of your SM fans are behind you!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of love to Chachi. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was thinking of Mary yesterday because she's in MA, but haven't heard from her in a while so wasn't sure what she's up to. What great news that she was with Lynda today. She's so knowledgeable!! And such a good friend. So glad that Chachi could come home and that it looks like it's just seizures...not that that's a "just" at all.. but I've known people and dogs who have had them out of the blue, kept them under control with meds for their long lives. Praying that's the case with Chachi. Poor Lynda -- this has been such a shock to her, I'm sure. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm very happy to read that Chachi is on his way home and that the test that were done didn't! show up something more serious. I'll be praying for you Little Chachi!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh happy dance! I am so thankful the little guy pulled through and it is not something worse.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Praises for answered prayers! 
So glad you went to Tufts---and that Mary could be with you. I am also happy for the possibility that Chachi will be well soon if with meds. Tell me again on the step of the 4 pups which is which. My brain is slow in remembering! Big hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Praises for answered prayers!
> So glad you went to Tufts---and that Mary could be with you. I am also happy for the possibility that Chachi will be well soon if with meds. *Tell me again on the step of the 4 pups which is which. *My brain is slow in remembering! Big hugs.


Sandi - it's written under the siggie picture. And Chachi's the third from the left. :wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Haven't been on line for a couple of days and missed this until now. Glad that Chachi was able to go home with Lynda.

Deb -- thanks for posting and Lynda, thanks for updating.

Sending lots of prayers and positive healing energy for Chachi and lots of hugs for you, Lynda. Chachi is such a SPECIAL boy. I don't think they're anyone that's ever met him that hasn't fallen madly in love with him.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Happy to hear Chichi went home and hope he never has another seizure.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So glad Chachi is home now.... Get better son, lots of hugs!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such good news! I hope our little man never has another seizure and I'm sooo happy to hear Chachi was able to go home! Hugs xxxx


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't been on SM all weekend, but I am also sending prayers out for little Chachi. So glad the diagnosis wasn't horrible. Praying he gets the meds that keep him well.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer:rayer:rayer: Continued prayers for a full recovery for Chachi


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my, I am just seeing this. Lynda, your family and Chachi are in my prayers. I hate when one of our little ones is under the weather. Everytime you post your siggie makes me smile.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in this morning on Chachi and hoping everyone had a good night. :wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just reading this, I'm so glad Chachi is home now and so far some good news...will keep you and Chachi in my prayers Lynda!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thinking of Chachi this afternoon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking in and thinking about Chachi with continuing prayers.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Will certainly be praying...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in too to see how he is doing.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

This is great news. My Trevor had seizures at 8 years old for no reason and no causes. They kept him on anti-seizure meds for a little less than a year and took him off because he was seizure free. He started getting them when he was 16 and was then on meds until he died and 17 and almost 2 months. I tell this story because my neurologist said that there are inexplicable reasons for seizures and the positive news is that Chachi can live for a long time with them or hopefully, like Trevor, they'll subside/stop. We were on Phenobarbitol, which effected his quality of life. We then lowered the dose and he was a bit better, but when the seizures stopped, the doctor took him off to improve his quality of life. Four years later, when they started again, we tried pheno with a top neurologist that I started going to. Because it effected his quality of life she changed it to Keppra. On the Keppra, there were no noticeable side effects. In case you want to pass this on to Lynda. I'm also happy to discuss with her my experiences.



educ8m said:


> Just talked to Lynda. She is on her way home with Chachi. :aktion033: The preliminary report from the spinal tap is good news. No evidence of anything wrong there. They will get the full report later. The diagnosis as of now is seizures with no known cause, so he will be on medication for the rest of his life. Everyone is relieved that it is now something more serious. Many dogs have lived long and healthy lives on seizure medication.
> 
> Lynda is so thankful for everyone's prayers and support. Mary H drove to the vet hospital to be with Lynda. It's was wonderful for her to have someone so knowledgeable about health issues be there to hear what the doctor was saying.
> 
> Lynda said she will try to post to SM in the next day or two. Again, thank you to everyone for your love and support.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I haven't been on SM for a few days and am now just seeing this. I am so upset to hear about Chachi but happy there was some good news. I feel in love with that little boy when I met him and wanted to kidnap him. I will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear he's doing better and he's home again.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Get well little one. Hugs.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi SM family. Sorry I haven't posted sooner but we had a really rough night last night. No seizures but Chachi could not sleep and was very uncomfortable because of the tube they had put down his throat. I think he finally fell asleep around 7 this morning. Unfortunately, the spinal tap did come back with a reading of elevated white blood cells. The Dr at Tufts called and wanted him either back there or for me to take him to Ocean State hospital to have blood work done. I took him to Ocean State and they did the blood work and said it would be a few days before we get the results. They have to send it to Arizona but they assured me it would be there tomorrow morning. They are looking for some type of infection. We still need your prayers, please.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynda, I'm so sorry! But let's all hope that it is just an infection that can be easily cured and little Chachi will be back to normal in no time! Prayers for your sweet boy! And for you!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Lynda you have to be exhausted, yes I'll be praying. Give little Chachi tender loves from me, hugs to you:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynda, bless your heart. And, Chachi's heart, too.

I'm sorry Chachi didn't sleep well last night. Hopefully, tonight will be better.

My prayers and positive thoughts continue for your darling Chachi. 

Thank you for updating us, Lynda. I'll be checking in often. Hugs to you and Chachi.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I am so sorry he is still struggling. Hoping it is just an infection that a round of antibiotics can cure. Hugs from Florida and I hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll keep the prayers going for sweet Chachi! I fell in love with the little guy (and your girls too!) when we met him at Nationals.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

C........Can they stop taking me to the Vets mommy?:hiding:

H........Had enough:smmadder:

A........And I promise:forgive me: I will not have any more seizures

C........'Cause I don't want "tubes" in my throat:smheat:

H........Hurry up, mommy, I want to cuddle with you:hugging:

I.........I VoVe:heart: you mommy, I Von't VoVVy :smpullhair:you again, I pVomise:yes:





*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - I'm sorry that Chachi's throat is irritated. It can happen from the tube and usually goes away quite fast. Hope they can figure the source of the infection. I'm hoping that it will mean antibiotics and you'll have your Chachi back again. You all must be so exhausted. Sending you loving hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh dear! My heart aches for you. I went through so much of this w/Lisi June/July---I know how much you want to "fix" things. Sometimes it isn't that easy. My prayers will continue for wisdom & healing. It is so hard to see them suffer. He is too cute to be so sick. Sending you much love, many prayers. I will come back to check on him.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I am really praying that it's an infection that will respond to antibiotics. So very sorry that Chachi is still uncomfortable . Get well soon sweetie.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynda-sending rayer: for Chachi.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hoping Chachi had a peaceful night and you all had a restful evening.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I hope Chichi had a better night last night and that it's something that can be easily treated with antibiotics.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer:rayer: for Chachi :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness. Still praying.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Praying for Chachi and that he turns the corner. :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying and thinking of Chachi.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone, thank you for your continued prayers. We both had a better night last night. He slept all night and I slept with one eye open. His throat is definitely less irritated. He is on two anti seizure meds, Keppra and Phenobarbital. We are weaning him off the Keppra and keeping him on the Phenobarbital. To be honest I am torn between the two drugs. The Keppra has to be given every 8 hours on the dot and the Phenobarbital is given every 12 hours. My husband is not well and unfortunately in and out of the hospital so I opted for the 12 hour meds feeling, in my circumstances, it would be more manageable. We won't know anything until the blood work results come back so the next few days will be really long. I feel your prayers and continued prayers are going to get us through this. I wish I could wrap my arms around each and everyone of you.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - thanks for letting us know. Glad you had a good night and KNOW you slept with one eye open. I remember many nights like that when my son was little. But it gets more reassuring when you get past a night where they manage to sleep. I'm sorry that John's still going through medical issues. You've got your hands full. Do you have anyone who can help you out at all? The 12 hour drug seems like a good option if Chachi tolerates it well. Please try to rest during the day and take care of yourself for your guys...and girls. Love you, girlfriend. Wish I lived nearby. :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lynda:

Trevor was on both drugs--happy to share my experiences with both if you' like.

All the best...

xo

Kim



lynda said:


> Hi Everyone, thank you for your continued prayers. We both had a better night last night. He slept all night and I slept with one eye open. His throat is definitely less irritated. He is on two anti seizure meds, Keppra and Phenobarbital. We are weaning him off the Keppra and keeping him on the Phenobarbital. To be honest I am torn between the two drugs. The Keppra has to be given every 8 hours on the dot and the Phenobarbital is given every 12 hours. My husband is not well and unfortunately in and out of the hospital so I opted for the 12 hour meds feeling, in my circumstances, it would be more manageable. We won't know anything until the blood work results come back so the next few days will be really long. I feel your prayers and continued prayers are going to get us through this. I wish I could wrap my arms around each and everyone of you.
> 
> Hugs,
> Lynda


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy that Chachi was able to sleep. Continuing prayers for him, your hubby and for you Dear Lynda.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynda, we had Kirby on Phenobarb his entire life. We tried other drugs but this was the best for him. He was born w/liver shunt, operated, developed seizures & it never stopped. He lived to be OLD! I was always warned about the side effects of pheno but when we always tried toweaned him off we hit trouble so we just finally kept the course. We do what we have to do! 
I am keeping up the prayers! Bless you.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like you and your family are having a tough time of it. Praying for Chachi and your husband, and that you keep your strength up to handle the stress of it all. Hang in there Lynda


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lynda,

It may turn out to be idiopathic as Sandi mentioned earlier, and honestly you might never find the cause. It may also be the case that there is some trigger that you need to uncover. The important thing is that Chachi is doing well. It is especially tough with your husband ill. It is so stressful caring for someone ill. 

Wishing you the best and hoping tomorrow will be even brighter for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

One day at a time, if you are like me I just can't even think of more then the day I'm in. I'm glad you all slept better, so important to have our rest. My continued prayers


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Still praying and thinking of you both! Hugs...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad to hear you had a better night -both of you. Still hoping this was an isolated incident.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Dearest Lynda, so glad to hear that Chachi had a better night. Now hopefully you will start to be able to get some sleep. You continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping things continue to progress smoothly! Sending hugs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynda - checking up on Chachi and how he's doing? And hoping you'e okay. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynda I have been praying for your little Chachi :wub:how is he doing?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also checking in.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Me too.....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still praying and thinking of Little Chachi .


----------

